# What's "Fast Enough"?



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

What's considered "Fast enough" for a plinker or hobbyist?

Say, I wanted to take apart a can with 3/8 steel, how fast would I need to get the steel moving?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

As fast as you can you get and still be accurate.. preferably with a sonic boom..and it doesn't take alot of speed to put 3/8 through an aluminum can


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I go strictly by sound. I like a brisk "PHFFT" followed by a hefty "THWANK."

If you have no "PHFFT" and your "THWANK" is more of a "CLANG," (no offense) then maybe try a more aggressive taper.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CornDawg said:


> I go strictly by sound. I like a brisk "PHFFT" followed by a hefty "THWANK."
> 
> If you have no "PHFFT" and your "THWANK" is more of a "CLANG," (no offense) then maybe try a more aggressive taper.


I like the laser "PEW PEW" followed by a crunchy "KLANK KLANK"


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Clang! said:


> What's considered "Fast enough" for a plinker or hobbyist?
> 
> Say, I wanted to take apart a can with 3/8 steel, how fast would I need to get the steel moving?


Go with a straight cut band and for a trajectory that's flat enough to be accurately controlled. If the ammo drops the size of a smaller coke can it is not fast enough (at 33ft). As soon as you release and hear bands-tubes clapping then the ammo is making its way to the can already. I think it's better to increase acceleration path (draw length) instead of going with heavier elastics. The smaller the ammo the harder to accelerate it effectively via draw weight (with rubber).

With 3/8" you need to pick a strategy to cut up the can faster. It's lower weight and smaller diameter will penetrate easier, but tears less. Larger ammo can fly more straight and also has better momentum.

If you go for more fun and also want effective cuts let the can hang from the top free. Or try fill it partially with water. Adding couple nails (or something metal) to the can can make the sound more articulated as well.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Back of the envelope calculations says it takes ~1/6 of a second for a ball to drop the height of a soda can, so about 200 feet per second. That's about what I'm shooting with pseudo tapered tubes (Chinese 3060) on a warm day.

I set up my trap for hanging targets. There's half a dozen hooks running across the top. So, hanging targets are the norm for me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

If it hits the target or catchbox before it falls to the ground, it is "fast enough".

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> Clang! said:
> 
> 
> > What's considered "Fast enough" for a plinker or hobbyist?
> ...


For the best auditory feedback, shoot cowbells. First accomplish a bovinedectomy.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> I go strictly by sound. I like a brisk "PHFFT" followed by a hefty "THWANK."
> 
> If you have no "PHFFT" and your "THWANK" is more of a "CLANG," (no offense) then maybe try a more aggressive taper.


Strangely, for some weird reason I prefer the sound "THWACK!"

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Depends what type of can soup cans can take a beating but after 20 30 hits you will start getting holes or a can that looks basically flat.


----------

